

Solving chicken and egg problem: VisionSync Dating API - tilt
http://datingapi.io/

======
tilt
About: [http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/06/24/new-dating-api-could-
bec...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/06/24/new-dating-api-could-become-the-
facebook-open-graph-of-love/)

